# New pics..



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Been a while since I've done anything to my car, or posted pictures so here ya go......btw, Getting away from the *Purple* theme



















BTW - do I need more car Polish?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Look's nice and clean, that's all that matter's!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey GImp is that still the factory paint?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Hey GImp is that still the factory paint?


Yep.....what you can't see is the little chips on the front of the hood.  took a half hour just to do the hood.....cleaner wax, polish, professional wax.....SHINE!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks great, but how long does the shine last. Ive had to do the same routine every time I wash my car now. Getting very annoying. Its getting to the point to where I want to just say the hell with it, and prime it. Get ready for some body work. 
Either that or wet sand, and try to polish it out like that. Im not sure if its just the top layer od the clear is what is causing it to glaze over. Im just so frustraited.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Not sure how long it lasts, I'm too anal about keeping it clean. I would say about a month or so.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

UPDATE!!! The entire Brake Upgrade is IN!!!! Well IN BOXES! NX2000 Brake upgrade, rotors. Fastbrakes rear brake upgrade! SWEET!!! :jump:

However, with the F'n neck problem I have now, I can't install any of it. 

Pictures soon....unless you wanna see pictures of the boxes!


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks good man. What kind of paint did you use on your valve cover? Im thinking of doing mine but dont know what to use.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Stiletto said:


> Looks good man. What kind of paint did you use on your valve cover? Im thinking of doing mine but dont know what to use.


Valve cover is from a b13 sentra. Used "Ford Red" High-temp engine paint and primer.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

A b13 valve cover eh? My friend just picked up a 91 sentra and Ive been trying to get him to trade me valve covers so I can go get it polished. But I do like the way yours looks. Would that stuff work on a b14 cover?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NOPE! The paint will eventually peel off of the plastic.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

More pictures. New (not really new..just got it repainted) Erebuni grill.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

lookin good. :thumbup: 

a tip maybe, on the hood latch, barely loosen the 3 bolts so you can tap it down a bit n make that gap dissapear. kinda looks like you have the hood popped....


my latch came loose a bit back n made the hood sit like an inch higher than it should, this is what it looks like now, n i lowered it more than it was.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

ACTUALLY....I forgot to shut the hood all the way. Just realized that when you mentioned that.  OOOPS!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh man, that grille would look HOT with some 'brows.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Oh man, that grille would look HOT with some 'brows.


Photochop?!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll see what I can do. got a pic with the hood closed?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'll see what I can do. got a pic with the hood closed?


No....dumbass here forgot to get one with it closed. 

While you're at it.....photochop someone pegging the twirp on the bike....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

crummy photoshop:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmao PEDAL KID PEDAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^LMAO :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looks really good


----------

